# Err 30 (stuck shutter) once - get it serviced?



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2014)

Today when shooting quick series of shots I had a err 30 on my 6d (with hss flash, if that matters). It went away after a power cycle.

I researched the net and at this stage it doesn't sound too serious, but do you think I try to get it services anyway as it's under warranty with cps? Or will they tell me "Well, we did a few test shots and everything's peachy"?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 8, 2014)

I think if it were mine I would leave it as is unless it happens again.If it happens again under a different set of circumstances I would be concerned.


----------



## rs (Apr 8, 2014)

A one off fault, while leaving you with a lack of trust of your equipment could be just that - a one off. It may never occur again, and the chances of a repair centre (no matter how skilled) of finding anything are minimal.

An intermittent fault is much more serious from your point of view, but similarly speaking there's no guarantee a repair centre will pick it up, even with someone testing it full time for weeks on end.

The only types of repair which are likely to be solved are either persistent faults, or intermittent faults which you've managed to work out exactly what conditions invoke the failure.

In other words, if you don't get the error again, leave it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2014)

Since its under warranty, have it repaired. Otherwise, it might die just at the wrong moment.

Try testing it at the highest shutter speed, that's when issues usually start surfacing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Try testing it at the highest shutter speed, that's when issues usually start surfacing.



Thanks all, I'll try to replicate it so service has to take the problem seriously...

... otherwise looking at the other answers I'll wait some more as the 1y warranty end is some months away. Afaik in the EU, during the first year the manufacturer has to prove the item is ok, after that until 2y it's vice versa which might make a difference concerning the willingness to really search for the problem.


----------

